# Shotzi has her CGC and Therapy Dog Certification!



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't believe that just two years ago when I adopted Shotzi (7 years old then) that she would ever have achieved such a lofty goal. She was such a thin, fearful, and shy little girl back then. She was afraid of the car, going into stores, people that walked near her, and forget about anyone, including me, ever petting her.

A couple weeks ago she completed advanced obedience classes and today she took her AKC Canine Good Citizen and Therapy Dog tests. She pasted every single item without blinking an eye! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I am so very proud of her accomplishments but more importantly the sweet, confident, gentle little girl that she was always meant to be. :wub: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=25766:9024_004_13_1027.gif]

Wow, how fabulous!!! I'm so proud of both of you! She's a very lucky girl that you came in to her life!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a wonderful accomplishment for your little girl. Congratulations!! That's fabulous!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Do you know where you and Shotzi will do therapy visits?


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

:chili: :chili: congratulations Shotzi :chili: :chili:


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

That's a wonderful accomplishment! :aktion033: 
I can hardly get my [email protected]@ out to take mine for a walk.
You've done a great service.
When will you both begin the therapy services?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

> :chili: :chili: :chili: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Do you know where you and Shotzi will do therapy visits?[/B]


I'm taking her to a Developmentally Disabled Facility that I used to teach work skills at for almost 20 years. I've actually taken her there in the past to visit a few clients that were in my classroom. They all love her and enjoy hearing "Shotzi stories" as they call them.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so proud of you and Shotzi! :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I just love to hear happily ever after rescue stories!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That IS an amazing accomplishment!! Congrats to BOTH of you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful accomplishment :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Shotzi! I'm so proud of you! :chili: :chili: I know you'll bring happiness to many for years and years to come. :chili: :chili: Sophie sends you high fives. 

Linda and Sophie


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

CONGRATS! We are all so Proud of Her...and You of course! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carla, I told you a long time ago why Shotzi was so special to me. 
This just makes my heart swell with pride and love. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Please update us with marker events in her visits. And give her a big ol' kiss from Auntie Linda and cousin Bonnie!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good job Shotzi :aktion033: congratulations :chili: now , when are you coming to San Diego, we need Therapy very badly :smhelp:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone for kind replies. I still can't believe Shotzi has achieved this. :blush: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's just wonderful! You should be very proud of yourself as without you little Shotzi wouldn't have the great life and had a chance to be all that she was meant to be. Kudos to you, kiddo!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OH WOW, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, thats awsome!! Congratulations to Shotzi! :aktion033:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Congrats./ That is absolutely wonderful!!!
Shotzi is amazing :wub: you must be soooooooooo proud!!!!

ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## dicorsa32 (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!!! 

I would love for Chevy to pass them both, as that is my goal, but Chevy might have something else in mind. hahaha Again congrats to you both!

Toni and Chevy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!! :chili: Congrats to Shotzi!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, way to go! Congratulations!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! This is awesome!! Way to go sweet little Shotzi :wub: 

I am so very proud of both of you :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg this is an amazing accomplishment for both yourself and little Shotzi :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Congratulations to both of you, she sure is a very lucky little girl to have you give her such a wonderful chance in life :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Somehow I missed this thread....

Congratulations Carla and Shotzi!!!! That's so awesome!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

